# Group needs more players (Carrollton Georgia)



## ThirdWizard (Nov 20, 2003)

Our D&D group has grown smaller than we would like and our group would like to add one or two more players. All the current players are students in the State University of West Georgia and we mostly play on Saturdays. If you're interseted, please email me at Manwe_@hotmail.com or post a reply here, I will be notified by email.

Thanks!


----------



## Malcolm (Nov 20, 2003)

Omg. *blink* 
I never thought to see someone from my old alma-mater posting here, and much less about D&D!!
Sorry Manwe, I graduated from there in '97 or I'd help ya out; moved out of state.

Got a friend in Athens though who might be interested, he just moved to GA. Shall I pass him your addy?

Wow. *shakes head again* unbelievable. heh.


----------



## ThirdWizard (Nov 20, 2003)

Whoa! Hey! Small world. 

Athens is pretty far away, and he could probably find a closer group. It'd be great if he'd like to join up, but unless he's a hardcore Planescape fan and can't find a PS game anywhere around there, I doubt it would be worth it.


----------

